
[video] Brazilian IT firm promotes a home-office pod. W/ isolation/surveillance - cbernini
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrbStP8QRcg&feature=emb_logo
======
bbuger
Such a great country, always ahead

------
thegreatdantini
rolling back all of the great tech advances during this pandemic time :/

